# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  WIFI  και router

## megas93

Γεια σας . είμαι φοιτητής πληροφορικής με ειδικότητα τομέα τα δίκτυα. Ένα θέμα που μας έθεσε ο καθηγητής μας ειναι.. εχουμε μια εξωτερικη καιρεα για ληψη ασυρματου internet  η οποια συνδεεται στον υπολογιστη με usb  σαν ασυρματη καρτα δικτυου. το ερωτημα ειναι αν μπορουμε με καποιο τροπο να συνδεσουμε την καιρεα αυτη με ενα router ωστε το router να εκμπεμπη ασυρματα για να μπορεσουν να συδεθουν και αλλοι υπολογιστες......

Οποτε θελω τα φωτα σας σε αυτο το θεμαα.. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## nestoras

Επειδή το ερώτημα είναι ότι να'ναι θα σου απαντήσω κι εγώ όπως να'ναι...

Θεωρούμε ρούτερ έναν υπολογιστή, βάζουμε την κάρτα στο USB του υπολογιστή, συνδέουμε ένα access point στην ethernet του υπολογιστή, ρυθίζουμε το λειτουργικό ώστε να προωθεί πακέτα από το ένα Interface στο άλλο και είμαστε έτοιμοι. Σε linux γίνεται πολύ εύκολα...

Άλλη λύση είναι αν έχεις πχ laptop με ασύρματη κάρτα τότε να βάλεις την ασύρματη κεραία στο USB του laptop, να κατεβάσεις το προγραμματάκι "virtual router" και να κάνεις access point με την κάρτα δικτύου του laptop.

Δεν έχω συναντήσει router που να παίρνει απευθείας USB wifi card, ίσως κάποιος να ξέρει καλύτερα και να σου δώσει απευθείας τη λύση.

Αν υπάρχει προϋπόθεση να μην υπάρχει καθόλου υπολογιστής τότε νομίζω πως δυσκολεύουν εκθετικά τα πράγματα!!

----------


## megas93

Και μενα να σου πω την αληθεια οτι να ναι μου φενεται το θεμα. αλλα τσπ.. Ναι υπαρχει προθποθεση ο υπολογιστης να μην υπαρχει.  ολο το σκηνικο παιζετε με την wifi card  και  το router...  Επισεις ( αυτο που θα πω μπορει να ειναι βλακεια) ενας συμφητοιτης μου εθεσε το εξης θεμα... Τα router που δινουν οι παροχοι (πχ  hol,cyta connex ktlp) εχουν μια θυρα  usb και το θεμα ειναι αν θα μπορουσαμε μεσω αθτης της θυρας να κανουμε κατι

----------


## nestoras

> Και μενα να σου πω την αληθεια οτι να ναι μου φενεται το θεμα. αλλα τσπ.. Ναι υπαρχει προθποθεση ο υπολογιστης να μην υπαρχει.  ολο το σκηνικο παιζετε με την wifi card  και  το router...  Επισεις ( αυτο που θα πω μπορει να ειναι βλακεια) ενας συμφητοιτης μου εθεσε το εξης θεμα... Τα router που δινουν οι παροχοι (πχ  hol,cyta connex ktlp) εχουν μια θυρα  usb και το θεμα ειναι αν θα μπορουσαμε μεσω αθτης της θυρας να κανουμε κατι



Αυτή η θύρα είναι για στικάκι σαν αποθηκετικό χώρο ή κάποιοι ρούτερ έχουν USB θύρα για 3G modem. Αν βρείτε τρόπο να φορτώσετε firmware που να έχει τον οδηγό για την wifi κάρτα και ταυτόχρονα να μπορέσετε να "μιλήσετε" με την κάρτα και τα υπόλοιπα interfaces τότε μπορεί να γίνει κάτι. Ψάξτε στο διαδίκτυο για ρουτεράκια που να έχουν usb θύρα και ταυτόχρονα να μπορούν να πάρουν linux.

Ο καθηγητής σας θέλει υλοποίηση ή θεωρητική απάντηση;

----------


## megas93

το κακο ειναι οτι μας ειπε οτι αν στην πραγματικοτητα γινεται να το υλοποιοσοθμε κιολας.... ερωτηση.. οταν εννοοις οτι μπορουμε να τν χρησιμοποιοισιυμε σαν αποθηκετικό χώρο τι εννοοις?? τι μπορουμε να αποθηκευσουμε εκει???

----------


## nestoras

Στήνεις κάτι σαν file server και κατόπιν έχεις πρόσβαση εκεί με ftp,sftp και smb. Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να βλέπεις τα αρχεία σου τόσο τοπικά όσο και απομακρυσμένα (στον ΟΤΕ τουλάχιστον γίνεται επειδή το έχω κάνει). Νομίζω πως κάποια ρουτεράκια υποστηρίζουν και usb εκτυπωτές ώστε στην ουσία να μπορείς να μετατρέψεις τον κλασικό εκτυπωτή σε δικτυακό.

----------


## megas93

ααα ..δηλαδη  αν συνδεσω ενα  usb φλασακι στο  router  θα μπορω μετα να διαχειριζομαι αυτα τα αρχεια?? και πως γινεται να κανεις εναν  ftp  server  για να βλεπεις αυτα τα αρχεια που θα εχεις μεσα??

----------


## nestoras

> ααα ..δηλαδη  αν συνδεσω ενα  usb φλασακι στο  router  θα μπορω μετα να διαχειριζομαι αυτα τα αρχεια?? και πως γινεται να κανεις εναν  ftp  server  για να βλεπεις αυτα τα αρχεια που θα εχεις μεσα??



Ο ftp server ενεργοποιείται μέσα από το web interface της διαχείρισης του ρούτερ από τη στιγμή που θα υπάρχει συνδεδεμένο φλασάκι πάνω. Δεν είναι κάτι τρομερά δύσκολα, το γράφουν αναλυτικά μέσα στο manual. Μπες στο site του ΟΤΕ, βρες ποια ρουτεράκια δίνουν στο vdsl και κάποιο από αυτά υποστηρίζει αυτή τη λειτουργία. Το ζητούμενο στην άσκηση αυτή δεν έχει και πολύ σχέση όμως με αυτό...

----------


## makocer

αν μας εδωσες το ερωτημα σωστα (οπως δλδ το εδωσε ο καθηγητης ) μια χαρα ειναι...
η usb wifi card θα συνδεθει στον υπολογιστη με ΙΡ δικη της (πχ 192.168.2.2)
η ethernet του υπολογιστη θα παρει κι αυτη δικη της ΙΡ  (πχ 192.168.1.2)
θα κανεις bridge τα 2 δικτυα
με καλωδιο θα συνδεσεις την ethernet με την WAN του ρουτερ και ετσι θα μοιραζεις ιντερνετ ασυρματα...
για λεπτομερειες σχετικα με διευθυνσεις δικτυου κλπ ,ανοιξε το βιβλιο!!

----------


## nestoras

> αν μας εδωσες το ερωτημα σωστα (οπως δλδ το εδωσε ο καθηγητης ) μια χαρα ειναι...
> η usb wifi card θα συνδεθει στον υπολογιστη με ΙΡ δικη της (πχ 192.168.2.2)
> η ethernet του υπολογιστη θα παρει κι αυτη δικη της ΙΡ  (πχ 192.168.1.2)
> θα κανεις bridge τα 2 δικτυα
> με καλωδιο θα συνδεσεις την ethernet με την WAN του ρουτερ και ετσι θα μοιραζεις ιντερνετ ασυρματα...
> για λεπτομερειες σχετικα με διευθυνσεις δικτυου κλπ ,ανοιξε το βιβλιο!!



Δε θέλει υπολογιστή... Λέει να συνδέσει την usb κάρτα δικτύου σε ένα ρούτερ...
 :Crying:

----------


## megas93

Nai. Alla ola auta mporoun na ginoun xwris upologisth?

----------


## SV1JRT

> Γεια σας . είμαι φοιτητής πληροφορικής με ειδικότητα τομέα τα δίκτυα. Ένα θέμα που μας έθεσε ο καθηγητής μας ειναι.. εχουμε μια εξωτερικη καιρεα για ληψη ασυρματου internet  η οποια συνδεεται στον υπολογιστη με usb  σαν ασυρματη καρτα δικτυου. το ερωτημα ειναι αν μπορουμε με καποιο τροπο να συνδεσουμε την καιρεα αυτη με ενα router ωστε το router να εκμπεμπη ασυρματα για να μπορεσουν να συδεθουν και αλλοι υπολογιστες......
> 
> Οποτε θελω τα φωτα σας σε αυτο το θεμαα.. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων




Καλημέρα Γιώργο.
ΑΝ η ερώτηση είναι ακριβώς όπως μας την παρουσιάζεις, τότε:
1) Ο καθηγητής σου είναι Γ.Τ.Π ΚΑΒΑΛΑ !!!!!
2) ΟΧΙ. Δεν γίνετε ΜΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ να συνδέσεις USB AP σε Ethernet router ΧΩΡΙΣ την μεσολάβηση κάποιου είδους υπολογιστή. (Αυτό θα έπρεπε ΗΔΗ να το ξέρει το σαΐνι που σας βάλανε για ....καθηγητή).

.

----------


## megas93

οτι ειναι οτι να ναι ο καθηγητης ειναι αλλα τσπ.. Πηγαμε σημερα και ρωτησαμε εναν αλλο καθηγητη για αθτο το θεμα.. Η απαντηση του μου φανικη καπως κουλη. Μας ειπε οτι γινεται.το συνδεεις στο port usb  που εχει το ρουτερ και γιναιτε κανωνικα η δουλει μας ..κ αταν του ειπα οτι δν νομιζω να γινεται και οτι αν γιναιτε ετσι μπορει να θελει να προγραμματισεις το ρουτερ μου λεει. Οταν την καιρεα την βαζεις στον υπολογιστη σου(το usb  του καλωδιου τς καιρεας) προγραμματιζεις τπτ??

----------


## nestoras

> οτι ειναι οτι να ναι ο καθηγητης ειναι αλλα τσπ.. Πηγαμε σημερα και ρωτησαμε εναν αλλο καθηγητη για αθτο το θεμα.. Η απαντηση του μου φανικη καπως κουλη. Μας ειπε οτι γινεται.το συνδεεις στο port usb  που εχει το ρουτερ και γιναιτε κανωνικα η δουλει μας ..κ αταν του ειπα οτι δν νομιζω να γινεται και οτι αν γιναιτε ετσι μπορει να θελει να προγραμματισεις το ρουτερ μου λεει. Οταν την καιρεα την βαζεις στον υπολογιστη σου(το usb  του καλωδιου τς καιρεας) προγραμματιζεις τπτ??



ΟΛΕΣ οι συσκευές που μπαίνουν στο USB (εκτός κι αν θες να φορτίσεις κανένα κινητό) ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΝ οδηγό (driver) για να μπορέσουν να μιλήσουν με τον υπολογιστή. Αν οι καθηγητές σας αγνοούν κάποια βασικά πράγματα τότε δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω...

Με αυτή τη λογική πάρε έναν κινέζικο φορτιστή που έχει USB πάνω, βάλε την κεραία και φτιάξε access point....

----------


## megas93

Πιστεψεμε δν ξερουν τ τους γινεται...

----------


## SV1JRT

> Πιστεψεμε δν ξερουν τ τους γινεται...




 Καθηγητές πληροφορικής είναι ή γεωπόνοι ?? 
 Στείλε τους να φυτέψουν καρφίτσες μπας και φυτρώσουν και γίνουν πύργοι τηλεπικοινωνιών...
  Μερικοί άνθρωποι πληρώνονται για να είναι πιλότοι..... (Πετάνε μαλακίες).


.

----------


## Fixxxer

Ωραια αν ειναι ετσι να το συνδεσω κι γω αυτο το usb στην TV να επικοινωνει με το laptop η το desktop και να βλεπω ταινιες χωρις HDMI κλπ...

----------


## makocer

> εχουμε μια εξωτερικη καιρεα για ληψη ασυρματου internet  η οποια συνδεεται στον υπολογιστη με usb  σαν ασυρματη καρτα δικτυου. το ερωτημα ειναι αν μπορουμε *με καποιο τροπο να συνδεσουμε την καιρεα αυτη με ενα router* ωστε το router να εκμπεμπη ασυρματα για *να μπορεσουν να συδεθουν και αλλοι υπολογιστες*......



αγαπητε φιλε ,αν μπορεις δωσε το ακριβες ερωτημα οπως το θετει ο καθηγητης - δεν θελω περιληψη και απο μνημης!

----------


## draco1

Μήπως τελικά δεν είναι ο καθηγητής που τα λέει όπως θέλει ή  εσείς όταν τα λέει "αμολάτε αετό" και καταλαβαίνετε ότι θέλετε

----------


## Fixxxer

> Γεια σας . είμαι φοιτητής πληροφορικής με ειδικότητα τομέα τα δίκτυα. Ένα θέμα που μας έθεσε ο καθηγητής μας ειναι.. εχουμε μια εξωτερικη καιρεα για ληψη ασυρματου internet  η οποια συνδεεται στον υπολογιστη με usb  σαν ασυρματη καρτα δικτυου. το ερωτημα ειναι αν μπορουμε με καποιο τροπο να συνδεσουμε την καιρεα αυτη με ενα router ωστε το router να εκμπεμπη ασυρματα για να μπορεσουν να συδεθουν και αλλοι υπολογιστες......
> 
> Οποτε θελω τα φωτα σας σε αυτο το θεμαα.. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων



Κατι δεν κολλαει στην ερωτηση του καθηγητη η εγω εχω καταλαβει λαθος...
Αφου και οι αλλοι θα συνδεονται ασυρματα αρα θα εχουν την αναλογη καρτα γιατι δεν παιρνουν και αυτοι σημα απο το ιδιο σημα που παιρνει και η ασυρματη usb και πρεπει να πανε Αθηνα μεσω Λαμιας...

----------


## megas93

το καλωδιο της κεραιας θα παει κατευθειαν στο router.το router  τωρα αυτο το σημα που θα παρει απο την κεραια θα πρεπει να το *επανεκμπεψη* *ασυρματα ωστε στο router  να μπορεσουν να συνδεθουν ασυρματα υπολογιστες*

----------


## Fixxxer

Ναι γιατι ετσι οπως το λεω δεν θα μπορουν να πιασουν το εξωτερικο σημα...

----------


## megas93

DSC_0340.jpg
DSC_0340.jpg

εδω ειναι η ασκηση που μας εδωσε

----------


## Fixxxer

Καλα μιλαμε για τα ορθογραφικα λαθη...
Mε το φτωχο μου το μυαλο νομιζω οτι δεν γινεται χωρις να παρεμβεις/προγραμματισεις το firmware του router καταλληλα ετσι ωστε να εχει μια εισοδο (usb) οπου να γινεται δεκτης και μετα φυσιολογικα να γινεται μεσω της ιδιας του της κεραιας πομπος...

----------


## jimnaf

Από αυτά που κατάλαβα  η κεραία  που θέλει ο ποιητής  δεν είναι σκέτη κεραία  αλλά είναι κεραία και router του γκε δερ.Ρε  τον ποιητή !!!!!!

----------


## gxry

Οι κεραίες (όπως και αυτές σαν την εικονιζόμενη) συνδέονται με γραμμή μεταφοράς (ομοαξονική ή ανοιχτή) σε βαθμίδα εισόδου δέκτη ή εξόδου πομπού και το σήμα της κεραίας είναι RF.
Ένας router είναι δικτυακή συσκευή που λειτουργεί στο 3ο επίπεδο του OSI, έχει δυο ή περισσότερα δικτυακά interfaces και ανάλογα με το τι ειδους interfaces έχει (physical-datalink) προωθεί πακέτα πληροφορίας από το ένα στο άλλο κ.ο.κ.
Ένας router δεν εκπέμπει αύτε επανεκπέμπει σήμα wifi εκτός και εάν κάποιο από τα interfaces του (τουλάχιστον ένα) είναι wifi (π.χ. 802.11a/b/g/n) ή κάτι σχετικό.
Εάν το άκρο της κεραίας είναι USB τότε αυτό το "πράγμα" απλά δεν είναι κεραία. Είναι ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου με ενσωματωμένη κεραία (τύπου πάνελ) και διασύνδεση USB. Κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να είναι ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου με υποδοχή για σύνδεση εξωτερικής κεραίας οποιουδήποτε τύπου και διασύνδεση pci-e.
Συνεπώς για να συνδεθεί κάπου θα πρέπει αυτό το "κάπου" να έχει τον ίδιο διάδρομο διασύνδεσης π.χ. USB ή pci-e.
Εάν ο "router" ως συσκευή έχει υποδοχή usb και το λογισμικό του είναι κάποια embedded εκδοση linux η οποία επιδέχεται επεμβάσεις (εγκατάσταση οδηγών συσκευών και αλλαγή ρυθμίσεων) όπως συμβαίνει με αρκετούς (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSLU2, wrt κτλ.) ή και το h/w κάποιων δικτυακών δίσκων NAS τότε μπορεί να γίνει αφού εξασφαλιστούν όλες αυτές οι προϋποθέσεις.
Εάν ο "router" έχει υποδοχή usb για άλλη χρήση χωρίς πρόβλεψη για σύνδεση ασύρματης κάρτας δικτύου usb και το λογισμικό του δεν επιδέχεται καμμια τροποποίηση, δε μπορεί να γίνει αυτή η σύνδεση.
Όπως και να έχουν τα πράγματα θα χαρακτήριζα την "ΑΣΚΗΣΗ" ατυχή και ειδικά ως διατύπωση. Αν δε αυτή έχει διατυπωθεί αυτολεξεί (και με αυτήν την ορθογραφία) από τον καθηγητή τότε πρόκειται για "καθηγητή" (εντός εισαγωγικών).
Και να σκεφτεί κανεις ότι ήμουν έτοιμος να χρεώσω σφάλμα στον megas93 για την ακαταλαβίστικη διατύπωση.

----------


## SV1JRT

> *εδω ειναι η ασκηση που μας εδωσε*







> Οι κεραίες (όπως και αυτές σαν την εικονιζόμενη) συνδέονται με γραμμή μεταφοράς (ομοαξονική ή ανοιχτή) σε βαθμίδα εισόδου δέκτη ή εξόδου πομπού και το σήμα της κεραίας είναι RF.
> .
> .
> .



Γιώργο megas93, τελικά είχα δίκιο. Ο "καθηγητής" σου μάλλον βοτανολόγος τελείωσε και λόγο αναδουλειάς κάνει τον πληροφορικάριο (αλλά τις κακές συνήθειες με τα ....βότανα δεν τις έκοψε) !!!...

Ο Γιώργος gxry έδωσε την σωστή απάντηση. Πάρε την, τύπωσε την και τρίψε την στα μούτρα του "καθηγητή" σου.....

.

----------


## makocer

> DSC_0340.jpg
> DSC_0340.jpg
> 
> εδω ειναι η ασκηση που μας εδωσε



_Α) ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ? ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΥΛΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ , ΑΝ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΟΥς ΛΟΓΟΥς ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ_

το ερωτημα λοιπον δεν ειναι στο πως θα υλοποιηθει .....
μπορει καποιος με φοβερη φαντασια (και γνωσεις) να σκεφτει διαφορες επεμβασεις σε επιπεδο hardware/software/firmware και να καταφερει να συνδεσει πλυντηριο με τηλεοραση και αυτοκινητο!!
ο καθηγητης θα πρεπει να του βαλει 10'....
αλλος παλι θα εξηγησει αναλυτικα γιατι *ΔΕΝ* γινεται αυτη η συνδεση (αναλυσεις για πρωτοκολα επικοινωνιας,συμβατοτητες,διαφορες κλπ) 
και σ αυτον ο καθηγητης θα πρεπει να βαλει 10' !!
κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη το θεμα της ασκησης ή ειναι δοσμενο απο ασχετο ή απο καποιον που θελει να δει επιπεδο γνωσεων και πονηριας...

- αληθεια ,πιο κατω υπαρχει και Β) ερωτημα?

----------


## dog80

Πέρα απο την προβληματική διατύπωση, δέν είναι κακή η άσκηση. 

Προφανώς ο καθηγητής ξέρει οτι η συγκεκριμένη σύνδεση δέν γίνεται χωρίς υπολογιστή και γι αυτό το έχει αποκλείσει σαν επιλογή απο την άσκηση. Θέλει να δεί ποιοί θα πέσουν στη λούμπα και θα γράψουν οτι συνδέουν την κεραία στη θύρα USB που έχει το οικιακό ρούτερ για τα στικάκια  :Tongue2:

----------


## jimnaf

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51740

Είναι με USB οπότε ................... δεν :Wink:

----------


## megas93

Οχι δεν ειχε β... πληροφοριακα αν δεν ηταν με usb και ηταν μ κατι αλλο (πχ καλωδιο ethernet) θα μπορουσε να γινει αυτη η συνδεση????

----------


## SV1JRT

> Οχι δεν ειχε β... πληροφοριακα αν δεν ηταν με usb και ηταν μ κατι αλλο (πχ καλωδιο ethernet) θα μπορουσε να γινει αυτη η συνδεση????



ΝΑΙ. Όπως είπαμε και πριν, ένας router μεταφέρει ΠΑΚΕΤΑ από το ένα interface στο άλλο. Αν αντί για USB (που από κατασκευής του ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί με την λογική των πακέτων) έβαζες έναι άλλο WiFi που έβγαζε LAN θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει κανονικά και χωρίς την μεσολάβηση PC. Βέβαια, εφόσον ένα WiFi Router ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ μπορεί να δουλέψει σαν repeater, δεν έχει νόημα να του προσθέσεις ένα δεύτερο wifi interface... ( Είπαμε, υπό νορμάλ συνθήκες. Υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις).

.

----------


## megas93

Ερωτηση. Βασικα μπορει να ειναι βλακια. Αμα  παρεις ενα adaptora απο usb s RJ42  KAI  συνδεσεις τ usb απο τν κεραια και βαλεις τ rj42 στο routeraki θα γινει??

----------


## nestoras

> Ερωτηση. Βασικα μπορει να ειναι βλακια. Αμα  παρεις ενα adaptora απο usb s RJ42  KAI  συνδεσεις τ usb απο τν κεραια και βαλεις τ rj42 στο routeraki θα γινει??



RJ42; Μάλλον εννοείς RJ45...

Πέρα από αυτό, είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι δεν υπάρχει αυτός ο μετατροπέας αλλά ο ανάποδός του... Δηλαδή, έχω μία θύρα USB και θέλω να κάνω κάρτα δικτύου με βύσμα ethernet. Αυτό που "χρειάζεσαι" εσύ είναι να βάλεις τον μετατροπέα στο ethernet και να σου βγάλει μία θύρα USB ώστε να κουμπώσεις την κεραία σου πάνω και τέτοιος αντάπτορα δε νομίζω να υπάρχει... Άσε και που να υπάρχει θα θέλει drivers για να παίξει!!

Κάτι τέτοιο χρειάζεσαι αλλά είμαι 99% σίγουρος ότι δε θα παίξει με την κεραία αλλά μόνο με δικτυακούς δίσκους, εκτυπωτές κτλ...

----------


## megas93

Ναι rj45 . Υπαρχει. Εχω δει στο e-bay αλλα δν ξερω τ ποσο θα  δουλεψει

----------


## nestoras

> Ναι rj45 . Υπαρχει. Εχω δει στο e-bay αλλα δν ξερω τ ποσο θα  δουλεψει



Για βάλε ένα λινκ από αυτό που βρήκες. Δεν έχω δει ποτέ μου κάτι universal παρά μόνο για δίσκους κτλ

----------


## makocer

> Ερωτηση. Βασικα μπορει να ειναι βλακια. Αμα  παρεις ενα adaptora απο usb s RJ42 (απο usb σε RJ45 ethernet) KAI  συνδεσεις τ usb απο τν κεραια και βαλεις τ rj42 στο routeraki θα γινει??



υπαρχει αυτο που λες αλλα με μια λεπτομερεια - θελει drivers για να λειτουργησει......

----------


## nestoras

Είναι εύκολο κάποιος να μας δείξει μία τέτοια συσκευή; Universal; Εντάξει, μπορείς να βάλεις ένα raspberry και να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου... Άμα το κλείσεις σε ένα μαύρο κουτί δε θα φαίνεται ότι είναι υπολογιστής...

----------


## megas93

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4pcs-Adapter...item3cd8ebed3a     κατι τετοιο ελεγα αλλα  ειναι adaptor  τελικα

----------


## makocer

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/310875/Konig-CMP-NWUSB-10.html

----------


## nestoras

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4pcs-Adapter...item3cd8ebed3a     κατι τετοιο ελεγα αλλα  ειναι adaptor  τελικα



Εντελώς παθητικό, δεν μας κάνει.





> http://www.skroutz.gr/s/310875/Konig-CMP-NWUSB-10.html



Δεν κάνει, θέλουμε το ανάποδο.

----------


## finos

> Είναι εύκολο κάποιος να μας δείξει μία τέτοια συσκευή; Universal; Εντάξει, μπορείς να βάλεις ένα raspberry και να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου... Άμα το κλείσεις σε ένα μαύρο κουτί δε θα φαίνεται ότι είναι υπολογιστής...



ΚΑΛΉ Η ΙΔΈΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ RPI ΤΡΈΧΕΙ LINUX ΈΧΕΙ LAN ΚΑΙ USB ΣΕ ΈΝΑ ΜΑΎΡΟ ΚΟΥΤΆΚΙ (Η ΜΈΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΑΊΑ ΑΝ ΈΧΕΙ ΧΟΡΌ  ΚΑΙ ΕΙSΕ ΚΟΜΛΕ ( TO EXΩ)

----------


## megas93

πως να το κανω αυτο.. μπορεις να μου δοσεις περισοτερες πληροφοριες????

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aluminum-Hea...item417a3018ef      kati  tetio??

----------


## gerger

Συμφωνώ με τους προηγούμενους για την ηλιθιότητα του ερωτήματος (και για την κατάρτιση του καθηγητή).
Αλλά -χωρίς να θέλω να τον δικαιώσω- ίσως και να είναι εφικτό με αυτό στη λειτουργία σαν range extender (δες στη καρτέλα application).
Από ότι βλέπω όμως υποστηρίζει usb wifi κάρτες της ίδιας εταιρίας (ΑWUs036H/AWUs036NH/AWUS036NHR) που δεν μοιάζουν με αυτή της εικόνας δημοσίευσες.

----------


## megas93

les ama vrw kanena tetoio apo allh eteria na doulepsh???

----------


## gerger

> les ama vrw kanena tetoio apo allh eteria na doulepsh???



Ψάχνοντας λίγο στο ίντερνετ είδα ότι το R36 της ALFA δουλεύει κατά 99% με όλα τα wifi stick που έχουν *RTL8187* ή *RTL8187L* chipset ανεξαρτήτως μάρκας (ίσως και με αυτά σε bold AWUS036NH -> *RT3070*,AWUS036NHR -> *RTL8188RU* ).

Τώρα μια άλλη λύση που βρήκα είναι να το TP-Link TL-MR3020 η παρόμοια "3G travel router" (δες εδώ) της ίδιας στα οποία θα φορτώσεις openwrt και τους linux drivers του wifi stick που έχεις + ρυθμίσεις. Η δεύτερη περίπτωση δεν είναι τόσο plug n play όσο η πρώτη -χρειάζεται λίγο γνώση linux- αλλά είναι πολύ πιο φθηνή και υποστηρίζει ότι usb stick μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις σε linux. 
Κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτό που θέλεις αλλά με πιο ακριβό router και opwenwrt μπορείς να δεις και εδώ.

----------


## megas93

το θεμα ειναι αν στο το TP-Link TL-MR3020  μπορουμε να βαλουμε το usb  καλωδιο απο τν καιρεα και αν θα αναγνωριζει τα δυκτια τησ περιοχης

----------


## SV1JRT

> το θεμα ειναι αν στο το TP-Link TL-MR3020  μπορουμε *να βαλουμε το usb  καλωδιο απο τν καιρεα* και αν θα αναγνωριζει τα δυκτια τησ περιοχης




 Βρε φίλε, ΤΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ έχει μια USB κεραία TV με το WiFi ??
 :Head:  

.

----------


## betacord85

σωτηρη εχουμε στην παρεα μας τεχνικο που κανει πατεντες...ασε να μας δωσει τις γνωσεις του και να μας φτιαξει την εβδομαδα... :Tongue2: 



> Βρε φίλε, ΤΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ έχει μια USB κεραία TV με το WiFi ??
>  
> 
> .

----------


## betacord85

α!καταλαβα...μαλλον λεει οπως κανανε παλια οι ραδιοπειρατες ξερολες που βαζανε τον πομπο τους κατευθειαν στην κεραια της τηλεορασης! :Lol:

----------


## gxry

Επειδή ακούγονται - συγνώμη γράφονται - "διάφορα" θα πρέπει να επισημάνω ότι το πρόβλημα , όπως και κάθε άλλο παρόμοιο πρόβλημα διασύνδεσης Η/Υ-δικτυακών συσκευών για να επιλυθεί ή να εξαχθεί το συμπέρασμα ότι δε λύνεται με συγκεκριμένα δεδομένα, πρέπει να γίνει κατανοητή (το εννοώ πραγματικά και όχι να μάθει κάποιος να παπαγαλίζει παραγράφους από τον Tanenbaum ή τον Comer) η διαστρωματωμένη αρχιτεκτονική των δικτύων (είτε κατά OSI είτε κατά TCP/IP είτε κατά οποιοδήποτε άλλο μοντέλο)
Η συσκευή που έχουμε:
- τί είδους φυσικές διασυνδέσεις (interfaces) έχει; (physical layer) 
π.χ. Twisted pair, coaxial, optical
- τι είδους δίκτυο υποστηρίζει στο δεύτερο επίπεδο (datalink [LLC-MAC])
π.χ. Ethernet (πρόκειται ουσιαστικά για IEEE802.3 και CSMA/CD) σε τι ταχύτητες (10/100/1000Mbps) ή κάτι άλλο όπως Token Ring (που το θυμήθηκα τώρα αυτό :Wink: 
- τι είδος πρωτόκολλα υποστηρίζει από κεί και πάνω; (3ο επίπεδο OSI και ενδεχομένως και παραπάνω) εάν υποστηρίζει υψηλότερα επίπεδα
π.χ. IP

Αφού αποσαφηνιστούν αυτά και για τις δυο συσκευές τότε μπορεί να κριθεί εάν μπορεί να διασυνδεθούν υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι διαθέτουν τουλάχιστον από μια  φυσική διασύνδεση ίδιου τύπου, πράγμα που είναι οφθαλμοφανές.
Δηλαδή εάν η μια συσκευή διαθέτει μόνο μια σύνδεση USB και η άλλη μόνο συνδέσεις RJ45/Ethernet χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη απλά δεν γίνεται να διασυνδεθούν. Δεν γίνεται να διασυνδεθούν ΑΜΕΣΑ.

Το πρόβλημα όμως μπορεί να εστιαστεί στην αναζήτηση τρίτης συσκευής που θα πληροί τον παραπάνω όρο με καθεμιά από τις δυο πρώτες συσκευές. Δηλαδή αναζητούμε μια συσκευή που θα έχει από τη μια μεριά USB (προσοχή! ίδιας ή συμβατής έκδοσης π.χ. 2.0 αλλά και να συμπεριφέρεται ως host controller εάν η άλλη συσκευή συμπεριφέρεται ως device)  και από την άλλη Rj45 ΑΛΛΑ και να υποστηρίζει τουλάχιστον το ίδιο DATALINK (Ethernet) ώστε να επιτύχουμε το bridging.
Για να γίνω πιο κατανοητός: ένα AP (access point) είναι ακριβώς μια τέτοια συσκευή. Από τη μια μεριά έχει RJ45/Ethernet (IEEE802.3) και από την άλλη κεραία wifi (IEEE802.11a/b/g/n) και κάνει bridging στο ίδιο κοινό δεύτερο επίπεδο του OSI (LLC, το MAC είναι διαφορετικό)

Είναι εμφανές ότι συσκευές που έχουν διασυνδέσεις άλλες εκτός από καθαρόαιμες δικτυακές π.χ. USB, PCMCIA, miniPCI κ.ο.κ. απαιτείται να διαθέτουν κάποιας μορφής Λ.Σ. ώστε να μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν τη διασύνδεση περιφερειακών σε αυτές.

Λαμβάνοντας αυτά υπόψη μπορεί να απαντηθεί το αρχικό ερώτημα της άσκησης (εάν ο ερωτών το αποσαφηνίσει με απλά ελληνικά) και οι προϋποθέσεις κάτω από τις οποίες ισχύει η απάντηση.

----------


## gerger

> Βρε φίλε, ΤΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ έχει μια USB κεραία TV με το WiFi ??
>  
> 
> .



Μάλλον θέλει να γράψει:

"το θεμα ειναι αν στο το TP-Link TL-MR3020 μπορουμε να βαλουμε το usb καλωδιο απο *την* καιρεα και αν θα αναγνωριζει τα δυκτια τησ περιοχης"

 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## gxry

Έστω ότι χρησιμοποιείται το TP-Link TL-MR3020 και συνδέεται *επιτυχώς* η εν λόγω "κεραία USB" (στο TL-MR3020)

Θα έχουμε από τη μια μεριά ένα WiFi interface και από την άλλη επίσης ένα WiFi interface αντι για 3G.
Ο αρχικός router, ο οποίος σημειωτέον δεν διευκρινίζεται ότι είναι WiFi, που  και πως θα συνδεθεί;

Συνεπώς στην αρχική διατύπωση θα πρέπει να διευκρινιστούν τα διαθέσιμα interfaces.
Για να προταθούν ρεαλιστικές λύσεις θα πρέπει να δοθούν ρεαλιστικά δεδομένα.
Με γενικόλογα μόνο λύσεις του τύπου if ... Then ... Else θα συζητάμε εσαεί.

----------


## gerger

> Θα έχουμε από τη μια μεριά ένα WiFi interface και από την άλλη επίσης ένα WiFi interface αντι για 3G.
> Ο αρχικός router, ο οποίος σημειωτέον δεν διευκρινίζεται ότι είναι WiFi, που  και πως θα συνδεθεί;



Πρώτα για να μην παρεξηγηθώ το να χρησιμοποιήσει στη πράξη (εκτός συγκεκριμένων περιπτώσεων) κάποιος τα 2 παραδείγματα που ανάφερα παραπάνω δεν το βρίσκω σωστό -λογικό για τους παρακάτω λόγους:
1)Θα πρέπει να καταλαμβάνεις 2 κανάλια (802.11g) ένα το το USB wifi dongle (ή "κεραία" όπως αναφέρεται) και ένα το wifi του router (R36 ή TL-MR3020). 
2)Θα πρέπει να τα 2 ασύρματα να έχουν την μέγιστη δυνατή απόσταση (πχ κανάλια 1 και 10) ώστε να μην κάνει παρεμβολές (θόρυβο) το ένα στο άλλο λόγω εγγύτητας κεραιών (βλέπε και λόγω του επόμενου).
3)Το μέγιστο μήκος καλωδίου USB (2.0 Hi Speed) είναι 5 μέτρα.

Αν αναφαίρεσε στα παραδείγματά μου, το R36 ή το TL-MR3020 *είναι* ο router. Αυτό που κάνουν είναι ΝAT ανάμεσα στο δίκτυο που ορίζεις στο USB wifi dongle (πχ.IP range 10.0.0.x/255.255.255.0) και στο δίκτυο που ορίζεις στα εσωτερικά τους interfaces - wifi+LAN - (πχ. IP range 192.168.1.x/255.255.255.0)

----------

